# Rabbit Breeds Wish List



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

_So I thought it might be helpful or interesting to open a thread with which breed of rabbit each member would like to have but don't.

Kind of networking so that we could help each other find possible breeders from fellow HTer's of types we'd like to have:buds:.

If you post a breed you'd like to aquire, please post your state that way if a fellow HTer who breeds those live in your state, they'll be able to help._


Mine are French Lop, Giant Chins and American Blues.
I spoke to a woman this morning who breeds the French and Chins in my state and have put in orders on breeding pairs but I still can't locate American Blues.

I live in Arkansas.


----------



## 64102 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm looking for Giant Chins. There are some 7 hours away which is too far. I was
looking at American Chins this weekend but found them too small.:hohum: (no big deal) I bought 2 Mini Rex:rock: . 1 black and 1 Blue I really want a Chocolate one. The breeder said that there was some in their genes and some of the babies may be chocolate:banana: 
We live in Ontario Canada


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I want Brittania Petites. Mainly because I'm fascinated with tiny vicious attack bunnies. But, no room with my NZ's and my SF's, so I guess I'm not really looking.


----------



## doug51 (Apr 17, 2013)

American chincillas, I currently have American sables and cinnamons but I just love that chinchilla color.I'm in southern Minnesota

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

I would like to have the Silver Fox. Currently live in Delaware but looking to move to West Virginia- would be seriously looking after we move. Sigh.. whenever that might be.


----------



## justa hobby (Apr 1, 2013)

I currently have meat mutts only and they are more than I can handle . Redneckswife, you probably have this website but if not I hope it helps out.
http://www.americanrabbits.org/


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Thanks justa hobby for posting the link so everybody can maybe find someone close.

I had looked at it before and the Breeders Map shows nobody in Arkansas, but a huge list of American Blues when I clicked on the "bubble"(the bubble showed Missouri but when I clicked for directions, it gave me a Colorado addres) so I'm gonna start emailing to find if anyones close to Arkansas.

Thanks justa hobby:goodjob:


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

nostawmama said:


> I would like to have the Silver Fox. Currently live in Delaware but looking to move to West Virginia- would be seriously looking after we move. Sigh.. whenever that might be.


Thankfully, SF people are really good about making new SF people, lol. We'll find a way to get you some.  There are a couple good SF Facebook groups with a couple hundred people on each, so finding breeders is super easy.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I am thinking Argente. I read in a book from a top rabbit breeder that he would use tham as a meat rabbit, that they have a good ratio for butchering
I'll b elooking for breeders once I relocate to Eastern Ontario in a few months.


----------



## xbigp (Apr 9, 2011)

******** wife i know where a single ameican blue doe is in NE arkansas, pm me if u need info


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

I am searching for a full size broken Rex. I live in south west Iowa.


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

I would love to have some Creme D'Argents. I also recently got my first pair of Netherland Dwarfs and I would love to get a few more. I'm still thinking about Cornish game rabbits lol. I'm in Southeastern Ohio.


----------



## Blackmoriah (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh my wish list is long... 
Champagne D'Argents
Standard Rex
Silver Fox
Jersey Wooly

Right now, I only have NZ, lionhead and Netherland Dwarfs. Lots of babies now but I still want more... 

Its like opening a bag of potato chips, you can't just get enough :hysterical:


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Harlequin marked New Zealand! I tried to make them but it was an epic fail lol.

My wish for Standard Rex, fingers crossed, is coming true this month.

We are in Georgia. :happy2:


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

GBov, Harl NZ's would be GORGEOUS - a friend of mine is thinking of making chinchilla NZ's - and that makes me think of how drop.dead.gorgeous a magpie NZ would be. *drools*


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

mygoat said:


> GBov, Harl NZ's would be GORGEOUS - a friend of mine is thinking of making chinchilla NZ's - and that makes me think of how drop.dead.gorgeous a magpie NZ would be. *drools*


Yeh, all that meat and a mega cool fur too!

I know they exist but not round here so I tried to make them. Epic fail lol.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

My Harlequin colored NZ has longer hair doesn't meet spec.s and looks like a rag-a-muffin but she's an awesome mom. Some of her babies even wind up with long hair around the face and flanks.

I've saw some awesome ones though that are true to form and specs., just not around here.

I'm posting a picture, we call her 2-face. Try not to laugh though:gaptooth: and wonder how this rabbit came about.

Sorry, the only good pictures of her coloration are in the old hutch


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

She is soooooo pretty!!!


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

GBov said:


> She is soooooo pretty!!!


I have always found her coloring to be interesting and she has a great personality but she doesn't look like the "typical" Harlequin. I've had a lot of people say "That is one ugly rabbit". It's nice to hear someone else thinks she's interesting and it reminds me, that what markings and breeds of rabbits each of likes or are drawn to are as unique as we are.:thumb:

And xbigp never got back with me, so I'm still looking for Blue Americans in Arkansas.


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi every one.
I found some Rex rabbits. They are white with red eyes. I have 3,- 7 month old does and their mom, she is 1 and a half years old. These are show rabbits with a pedigree.
and papers.
I only wanted 1 but they came cheaper buy the set. haha So I have a few that I can sell. I am in south west Iowa and will met some one between places if you are interested in getting a great Rex rabbit. just pm me thanks


----------



## 64102 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have changed my list........I have Fawn Flemish, Mini Rex, and a black female lionhead and a whitish Lionhead (could be fixed or is she.....they go through the motions....but never any babies)

With everyone talking about NZR..... I want some  and standard Rex too
I saw a lot of American Chins last weekends show but:bored: :gossip:was told that some of these breeder's rabbits are found dead after a few days:shrug:...must be from stress.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

cats said:


> I saw a lot of American Chins last weekends show but:bored: :gossip:was told that some of these breeder's rabbits are found dead after a few days:shrug:...must be from stress.


I know this sounds awful, but I have had more trouble and issues from other people's stock than I could of imagined. Every rabbit I've ever had to cull with issues(and within being here a week, two tops) has been from a "breeder" thus leading to my distrust of others' rabbits.I've had customers come up that had gotten a rabbit from some of the same ones as I have and had to cull them also.

I have contacted some of these breeders, been promised refunds;replacements;etc. only to never hear from them again.

I know this sounds horrible but it's true. Just because someone tells me their a breeder, I don't automatically assume it's a good rabbit-usually the opposite.

I guess that's why my website and thought motto is "I wouldn't sell something to you, that I wouldn't buy myself." and that's true.

I take pride in good, healthy animals and if it's not-it's not leaving the yard dead or alive.

I honestly believe their is a small percentage of people who don't know the rabbits ill because they don't know what to look for, that's why I think this forum is so important. To inform the uninformed (I know I've become more educated with tools for possible future issues here).


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Glad to say the Giant Chins will be arriving the 1st week of Jan....

I'm hoping that all of you have located some of your desired stock, but if not..I'm bumping this thread again so that anyone that hasn't seen it..may be able to help those of us looking.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 29, 2013)

Grats on your new buns, Redneckswife! I'm sure you are excited!


----------



## 64102 (Sep 21, 2010)

redneckswife said:


> Glad to say the Giant Chins will be arriving the 1st week of Jan....:rock:
> 
> I'm hoping that all of you have located some of your desired stock, but if not..I'm bumping this thread again so that anyone that hasn't seen it..may be able to help those of us looking.


I want Giant Chins , Netherlands Dwarfs, NZR, Beverans and Cinnamon. 

I would need another shed:run:


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Am I the only one saying I don't want even 1 more rabbit of ANY kind right now?

If I got an offer for a 2.00 Giant Chin doe who was pregnant I wouldn't take it, even if you payed ME! 

No more rabbits, please, please, please! I'm fine with the 6 French Lops I have now!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

The thought of any new rabbits freaks me out - I am not ready to risk the health of any rabbits I have now, especially because I don't feel emotionally ready to have to cull any sick rabbit. 

I walked around the fair a few years ago and saw a rabbit with white snot on its nose. I freaked. out. Would not touch ANYTHING. And heck, I'm glad I didn't!

The whole pasteurella thing just gives me an uneasy feeling, my rabbitry room is closed to any outsiders, lol. Nobody is even allowed in the rabbit building due to germy shoes and stuff.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

What about illnesses you can get FROM the rabbit, Grace? LOL,lol,lol.

I'm just teasing you..(even though their is 1 really bad one)


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

cats said:


> I want Giant Chins , Netherlands Dwarfs, NZR, Beverans and Cinnamon.
> 
> I would need another shed:run:



Cats..you ever come thru Arkansas(which is umpteen light years away from you) and I'll GIVE you a Netherland Dwarf:buds:...but shhhhh, don't tell anyone I did it,lol.


----------



## baileysclublamb (Nov 17, 2013)

HMM.... Well I would like:
Blue standard rex
Champaign D'argent ( pretty sure I spelled that wrong)
Pedigreed Lionheads
Angora
Im in Oregon


----------



## Nathanaf8388 (Oct 25, 2013)

Blanc de hotot, more affordable dwarf hotots, britania, Belgian hare, smokey mtn cottontail.


----------



## ThunderBunny (Nov 6, 2013)

Please don't laugh but I really want to add a Cali trio to my herd...lol...and some Florida Whites...can't find either anywheres near where I live.


----------



## 64102 (Sep 21, 2010)

redneckswife said:


> Cats..you ever come thru Arkansas(which is umpteen light years away from you) and I'll GIVE you a Netherland Dwarf:buds:...but shhhhh, don't tell anyone I did it,lol.


Nethwerland Dwarf AND GIANT CHIN. :gaptooth: Shhhhh, I won't tell. lol:buds:


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

i'd like to find some of those NZW rabbits that were touted in the rabbit by back scams of years past .have a litter of 8-10 every 8 weeks with a weening weight of 5 pounds each; and a waiting list of coustomers.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Arnie..what????? 5lbs weaning weight versus at 8 to 10 weeks old?????


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

redneckswife said:


> Arnie..what????? 5lbs weaning weight versus at 8 to 10 weeks old?????


 :indif:a generation or two back mecanics ',farming, and hunting magizenes usally ran adds on how you could make your fortune raising rabbits ; sending them your address you'd recive pamplets with clames of there speichel high produceing stock(you could by from them at a high price) ;that were in such high demand theyd buy all you could supply(at a lower price) and would even send you coustomers .there was even one for angoras newtered males could be kept colony stile , fed hay and sheared with the wool and breeding stock sales the cash would soon be rolling in:shocked: . in those days animals could be shipped via railway express but if you'd carefully do the math :Bawling: after all the expences. and shipping even with this" exceptanal" stock there was no way :smack .


----------



## bunnytech (Oct 26, 2013)

Siamesr satiins in Northwest Ohio:umno:


----------



## bunnytech (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking more for a variety then breed siamese satins in Northwest Ohio


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

I would love to have Belgian Hares and Checkered Giants... Some day.


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

feedbunns said:


> I am searching for a full size broken Rex. I live in south west Iowa.


I happen to have the following, all bucks:

Broken Black
Broken Castor
Broken Blue x3

Again, they are all bucks and they are about 12 weeks....

We are located in St. Joseph MO...


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

Even though the wife says that we are fine, I would LOVE a breeding pair of Chins, Giant or standard....I love that color....


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I've located an American Blue breeder in my state thanks to paintpony and put in my request.

I picked up 2 Giant Chins yesterday..going to pick up the other doe in a few weeks(as to have all 3 of the breeding trio completely unrelated).

Also the Giant Chin breeder raises French Lops..so I didn't expect to pick up "Si" yesterday but how could I not,lol,lol?


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Oh, respectfully..they are
Clarabelle(doe), 8 weeks
Rocky(buck), 8 weeks
Si (buck), 11 weeks


----------



## Megaputz (Feb 4, 2013)

I have an American Chinchilla buck, 2 New Zealand White doe's and a small brown mutt doe.

Would like to breed New Zealand Reds and Champagne D'argent's. Nothning big... just 2 bucks and 4 doe's.
Havn't seen either since I was 8 years old. Nearest sellers are a 500 mile round trip to pick them up.

Anyone here from or near Fulton county New York and and looking to sell New Zealand Reds or Champagne D'argent kits? :indif:


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Bumping this thread so that maybe somebody will see some of HT members wish list of rabbits and can help us aquire our desired rabbits.

The American Blues I was supposed to get in March...might be available in May. The breeder lost all their litters to weaning enteritis except 4 bunnies.

Guess I'll be waiting for the next batch of Am. Blues...:kung:.

If you add a wish rabbit to the list...please put what state you live in..that way maybe someone in your area will see it and be able to help you or direct you to where you can find some.

Happy rabbit raising/breeding everyone. I hope we all can find some rabbits that we wish for...


----------



## froggy1 (Mar 27, 2015)

French Lops and Broken standard Rex. 

The rex seem available in my area, but mostly on the small side... as if there are many mixed with mini Rex which are very, very, available. 

I've found one person selling Cinnamon/French lop mixes only recently. Interesting mix, and I've thought about it. But may just inquire if there will be any pure FLs in the future.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

Since we eat our rabbits I want meat rabbits, we have CA, NZ and Brown Satin.
I want some Silver Fox, Red NZ and Champagne D'Argents


----------



## Kyonarai (Mar 19, 2015)

I have Satin angoras, a french angora, an english angora, and a litter of satin/english hybrids. We have a Cali doe who will be bred for meat when she is old enough, but I want some pedigreed shorthair Satins, so they can provide meat AND be part of my satin angora breeding program as outcrosses.


----------



## Rich Girl DC (Oct 21, 2009)

WANTED: English Angora (mix is ok) preferably buck. Adult is preferable. Standard Tort, or whatever. rehoming is ok. I will pay. Not pointy face and small black eyes. Thanks much.


----------



## Tyler2045 (Sep 10, 2013)

I have mixed meat mutts for the most part.But I do have a pure breed Chin Satin, and some pure nzw red, black and white. I am supposed to be getting some Flemish Giants soon. I would like Flemish Giants, Giant or Standard Chins, and I would really like some of the Texas A&M NZW meat rabbits. I am in south west Arkansas.


----------



## mnrabbitfarmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Looking to buy a New Zealand breeding doe either red white or black solid color within an hour of buffalo mn


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

I want Giant Angoras. Can't find them anywhere. :hair


----------



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

Janis R said:


> I want some Silver Fox, Red NZ and Champagne D'Argents



We have our first litter of Champagnes due Friday. She's a first time mom. If everything goes well, would you be interested in kits? PM me if so. Both parents have pedigrees. We are located in southwestern Ohio.


----------



## clarahrose (May 7, 2015)

Buffy in Dallas said:


> I want Giant Angoras. Can't find them anywhere. :hair


Louise ships around the country. Don't know how much that costs though...

*Louise Walsh is the creator of the giant angora breed. Here's her site
http://www.evergreenfarm.biz/bunnies_for_sale


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

I've since wised up considerably and don't do rabbits anymore, but when I raised rabbits, I raised New Zealand Whites. Best feed/growth and good size at market age.


----------

